# Favourate flavours



## Renoster (26/9/16)

What flavours/mixes do you highly recommend, diy and/or store bought?


----------



## stevie g (26/9/16)

FW cake batter dip
FA lemon Sicily
CAP cinnamon Danish Swirl
TFA Strawberry ripe
Cap Sweet Strawberry
CAP Vanilla Swirl
TFA French Vanilla

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (26/9/16)

Renoster said:


> What flavours/mixes do you highly recommend, diy and/or store bought?


Tallying up the score based on empty bottles since last year, its 
Jay Vapes- All Day
Dr Crimmys - Banana Pudding 
White Label - Choc Donut from Vape Cartel with Hardwicks - DDD a close 2nd
Pompous Pom - Lord Snooty had a good run, but Im no longer on the blueberry vibe.


----------



## KZOR (26/9/16)

Yellow cake
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
Vanilla cupcake
Vanilla Bean Gelato
Sugar Cookie
Marshmallow
Sweet Cream
Bavarian Cream
Cocoa

.....but to name a few


----------



## NewOobY (26/9/16)

for me its been:

Candy Cane
Strawberry Ripe
Strawberry Taffy
Raspberry
Bavarian Cream
VBIC
Milk
Cantaloupe
Watermelon


----------



## Huffapuff (26/9/16)

Ooh! There are so many! 
FA Tiramisu 
TFA Acetyl Pyrazine 
FA Fuji Apple 
FA Glory 
TFA Double RY4
FA Meringue 
FA Torrone


----------



## Silver (26/9/16)

Renoster said:


> What flavours/mixes do you highly recommend, diy and/or store bought?



Great question @Renoster

My favourite store bought juices that I have reordered the most of are as follows:
Witchers Brew Blackbird - a tobacco
Vapour Mountain Strawberry
Vapour Mountain Berry Blaze
Paulies Guava
And lots of Vapour Mountain Menthol concentrate

There are many more super juices that I have tried and reviewed - and many more that I havent tried yet. I always feel like I am behind 

Take a look at this thread which outlines the winners in various categories for the 2016 ECIGSSA local juice awards - as voted by the members on this forum. Its a great list and i am still trying to work my way through them 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (26/9/16)

Ones I honestly cant live without

Creams

FA fresh cream
FA Vienna cream
CAP vanilla custard v1 (love me some diketones )
CAP NY Cheesecake v1

Fruits

FA Fuji Apple
FA watermelon
TFA strawberry ripe
CAP harvest berry
FA forest mix

Other 

TFA acetyl pyrazine
TFA koolada

Fresh cream and Vienna cream can do amazing things together, with a bit of vanilla custard you have a great cream base for pretty much anything. Cheesecake v1 can stand alone really easily, throw in a fruit and you have a great tasting mix. AP can do great things to flavours, nuttiness if you need it, bakery notes, cereal notes... just need to be careful and respect it. koolada is just fresh, with summer here I use it more and more often.

With those few flavours and a bit of imagination you can't go wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (26/9/16)

I like HIC's fixer:
2% FA Vanilla Bourbon
1% FA Vienna Cream
1% FA Fresh Cream
1% FA Marshmallow

He keeps it on hand to fix failed recipes. I think I could use this a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

